

Website outages and blackouts the right way - bhartzer
https://plus.google.com/115984868678744352358/posts/Gas8vjZ5fmB

======
ndefinite
Repeat post, the earlier HN conversation is ongoing here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3470396>

------
bhartzer
The most important point: Webmasters should return a 503 HTTP header for all
the URLs participating in the blackout

